# This is scary...



## Kestrel (Mar 30, 2009)

Just thought I would let you guys know, for those of you who live in the U.S. or buy from people here, you might want to look at this: here and the people to contact here .

Banning all non-native animals besides dogs, cats, goldfish (ONLY goldfish), and farm animals?! Talk about nanny-government... This is ridiculous!

~Kestrel


----------



## artgecko (Apr 7, 2009)

This is crazy, but I hate to say that I'm not surprised. Sometimes I think that politicians are smoking something when they come up with these things. I wonder if PETA is involved in this (since their goal is elimination of all pets, this would fit their MO).

Hopefully some of the politicians on the subcommittee have / keep some of the animals the bill would ban.

Art


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

LOL! this bill isn't going to pass.
Its way down there, no one important is supporting it.
It would be a suicide with our current state of economy.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

This is locking the barn door after the horses have all been stolen. Florida, especially, and the whole U.S. is already crawling with every kind of exotic pet in the world. The genie is already out of the bottle. The species that have not gotten established have very likely also been released, but didn't make it for reasons having to do with their requirements for a niche not being fulfilled. 

Personally, I am looking forward to the arrival of the zebra mussel in the Pearl River. It might clear up the water in the Barnett Reservoir so that some submerged aquatic plants might grow.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

something will be done here just what I don't know as too many people are releasing exotic pets into the wild and the cost of clean-up is raising a future issue. Something will have to give and I am afraid it will be a ban that will hurt all involved. Education is a one key factor but then there are those who will never take the position of being a responsible pet owner no matter what you try to teach them. Here in WV our Agriculture Dept. is having to deal with the issue of people abandoning their horses along highways. 
wilma


----------



## Morbida (Aug 15, 2005)

It woud be so much easier to just ban stupid.


----------



## Indiana Gardener (Jan 29, 2007)

When I first heard about this, my first thought was that the idiots behind this should be removed and banned from public office. This stupidity is what they take our tax money as pay for to sit around and dream up!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Morbida said:


> It woud be so much easier to just ban stupid.


I agree.... They always want to find a way to punish the people who try to do things on the up and up, and the ones who are the violators are going to find a way to keep doing it anyway...


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

They are not going to take away the animals we already have, therefore if this bill passes I am going to be going all out on breeding my fish


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Morbida said:


> It woud be so much easier to just ban stupid.





JanS said:


> I agree....


 X2

Here in Hawaii there are strict invasive species laws which also require quarantine for animals (dogs and cats) brought in from most other places worldwide including all other states. It is also illegal to import many animals including piranha and Amano shrimp, I looked lol. In essence this bill is already in effect here and has shown its benefits to us IE no rabies or poisonous animals. It seems like this would be hard to enforce anywhere else as you could just drive your sin fish from "next door". I think this would be a waste of money and would require setting up of borders around each state like the Canada and Mexico ones. Boo! on this waste of my money. Give it back to me in stimulus form and I'll use it to "stimulate" the economy setting up a fish tank.* artyman: *start the petition to ban stupid from congress I'll sign! lol craziness ftw


----------



## Indiana Gardener (Jan 29, 2007)

> They are not going to take away the animals we already have


I'm not so sure of that. Watch this from youtube. Specifically clock-count 0:50.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

if you want to stop this go to www.nohr669.com and send your congressman a letter


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow! I didn't realize we were moving towards the start of The Peoples Republic of America ainkille this is f***ed up I sent in letters for me and my wife and am making everyone in my family do it too.


----------



## Indiana Gardener (Jan 29, 2007)

Actually, it's becoming more like an oligarchy. A republic would be an improvement.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I figured since we were having a discussion on the subject of governing bodies I'd consult the authorities on the matter...

ARTHUR	Old woman!
DENNIS	Man!
ARTHUR	Man. I'm sorry. Old man, What knight lives in that castle over there?
DENNIS	I'm thirty-seven.
ARTHUR	What?
DENNIS	I'm thirty-seven ... I'm not old.
ARTHUR:	Well - I can't just say: "Hey, Man!'
DENNIS	Well you could say: "Dennis"
ARTHUR	I didn't know you were called Dennis.
DENNIS	You didn't bother to find out, did you?
ARTHUR	I've said I'm sorry about the old woman, but from the behind you looked ...
DENNIS	What I object to is that you automatically treat me like an inferior ...
ARTHUR	Well ... I AM king.
DENNIS	Oh, very nice. King, eh! I expect you've got a palace and fine clothes and courtiers and plenty of food. And how d'you get that? By exploiting the workers! By hanging on to outdated imperialist dogma which perpetuates the social and economic differences in our society! If there's EVER going to be any progress ...
OLD WOMAN Dennis! There's some lovely filth down here ... Oh! how d'you do?
ARTHUR	How d'you do, good lady ... I am Arthur, King of the Britons ...
can you tell me who lives in that castle?
OLD WOMAN King of the WHO?
ARTHUR	The Britons.
OLD WOMAN Who are the Britons?
ARTHUR	All of us are ... we are all Britons.... and I am your king ....
OLD WOMAN Ooooh! I didn't know we had a king. I thought we were
an autonomous collective ...
DENNIS	You're fooling yourself. We're living in a dictatorship,	A self-perpetuating autocracy in which the working classes ...
OLD WOMAN There you are, bringing class into it again ...
DENNIS	That's what it's all about ... If only -
ARTHUR	Please, please good people. I am in haste. What knight lives in that castle?
OLD WOMAN	No one lives there.
ARTHUR	Well, who is your lord?
OLD WOMAN	We don't have a lord.
ARTHUR	What?
DENNIS	I told you, We're an anarcho-syndicalist commune, we takeit in turns to act as a sort of executive officer for the week.
ARTHUR	Yes.
DENNIS	... But all the decision of that officer ...
ARTHUR	Yes, I see.
DENNIS	... must be approved at a bi-weekly meeting by a simple majority in the case of purely internal affairs.
ARTHUR	Be quiet!
DENNIS	... but a two-thirds majority ...
ARTHUR	Be quiet! I order you to shut up.
OLD WOMAN	Order, eh -- who does he think he is?
ARTHUR	I am your king!
OLD WOMAN	Well, I didn't vote for you.
ARTHUR	You don't vote for kings.
OLD WOMAN	Well, how did you become king, then?
ARTHUR	The Lady of the Lake, her arm clad in the purest shimmering samite, held Excalibur aloft from the bosom of the water to signify by Divine Providence ... that I, Arthur, was to carry Excalibur ...That is why I am your king!
OLD WOMAN Is Frank in? He'd be able to deal with this one.
DENNIS	Look, strange women lying on their backs in ponds handing out swords ... that's no basis for a system of government. Supreme executive power derives from a mandate from the masses, not from some farcical aquatic ceremony.
ARTHUR	Be quiet!
DENNIS	You can't expect to wield supreme executive power just 'cause some watery tart threw a sword at you!
ARTHUR	Shut up!
DENNIS	I mean, if I went around saying I was an Emperor because some moistened bint had lobbed a scimitar at me, people would put me away! 
ARTHUR	Shut up, will you. Shut up!
DENNIS	Ah! NOW ... we see the violence inherent in the system.
ARTHUR	Shut up!
DENNIS	Come and see the violence inherent in the system. Help, help, I'm being repressed!
ARTHUR	Bloody peasant!
DENNIS	Oh, Did you hear that! What a give-away.
ARTHUR	Come on, patsy.
DENNIS	did you see him repressing me, then? That's what I've been on about ...

Sorry about that this has to break some kind of record longest or stupidest post right :first:


----------



## Indiana Gardener (Jan 29, 2007)

Classic Monty Python! :rofl:

Spam, anyone? :hungry: :lol:


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

OK, just e-mailed my representative too, via that link!

Thank you for raising our awareness!

This got me thinking though..........If it does pass, then we need to start breeding our own fish as hobbyists...........Not for sale though as I think that is one of the criteria of this bill; cannot breed and sell.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

You can send them a letter or email them everyday in the spirit of the squeaky wheel gets the oil.


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

this is bad, but be real I don't think it will pass. so no worries


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I friggin' hope not. Right now our economy sucks it doesn't make any sense for them to pass a bill like this taking away thousands of jobs when what they should be doing is creating more jobs hopefully in the clean/ renewable energy form. This would be 2 birds cleaner environment and more jobs to stimulate the economy. Lawmakers can be really	:crazy:


----------

